# Glazed Sea Bass with Ginger Butter sauce



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

For sauce:
1 cup white wine
1/3 cup chopped shallots
1/3 cup thinly sliced fresh ginger
1/2 cup whipping cream

For fish:
6 tablespoons soy sauce
3 tablespoons honey
3 teaspoons rice vinegar
1 1/2 tablespoons cold water
1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch
4 sea bass fillets
4 tablespoons chilled butter, cut into small pieces

For sauce:
Combine wine, shallots and ginger in heavy small saucepan over high heat. Boil until liquid is reduced to 1/4 cup, about 5 minutes. Add cream and boil until liquid is reduced by half, about 3 minutes. Remove from heat.

For fish:
Mix soy sauce, honey and rice vinegar in another heavy small saucepan. Mix water and cornstarch in small bowl until smooth. Add to soy sauce mixture. Stir mixture over medium heat until glaze boils and thickens slightly, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Cool glaze to room temperature. 
Preheat oven to 350°F. Arrange fish on small baking sheet. Brush with some of glaze. Bake until opaque in center, about 12-15 minutes. Remove from oven. Bring remaining glaze to boil. Spoon glaze over fish.

Meanwhile, bring sauce to simmer. Remove from heat. Gradually add butter to sauce, whisking just until melted. Strain. Season with salt and pepper.
Spoon sauce onto 4 plates, dividing equally. Top with fish and serve.


----------

